# statistiken / diagramme erstellen



## wuchermann (29. Apr 2009)

Hallo an Alle,

ich würde gerne Werte aus einer Datenbank lesen, und mir daraus ein Diagramm (Kuchen, Balken...) erstellen.
Was gitb es da für Bibliotheken (zum erstellen der Grafiken)? am besten OpenSource!
Wie bewerkstellige ich das am Besten?

Vielen Dank, 
Wucher


----------



## SlaterB (29. Apr 2009)

JFreeChart, wenn es auch dazu keine freie Doku gibt, soweit ich weiß,
nur Beispiele:
ChartJava


----------



## wuchermann (29. Apr 2009)

Danke, das sieht gut aus!

ist das schwer in ein bestehendes j2ee-spring webprojekt einzubinden? 
Oder muss ich einfach nur die archive in den My-Eclipse Ordner "Referenced Libraries" packen?
Sorry, hab da noch nicht so den Durchblick


----------



## SlaterB (29. Apr 2009)

nicht schwerer als bei anderen Libraries,
J2EE verträgt sich allerdings generell nicht besonders mit Swing-Tools,
oder möchtest du Bilder auf die Festplatte speichern?


----------



## wuchermann (29. Apr 2009)

Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, ist SWING eine GUI-Technik.
Prinzipiell will ich aber nur Grafiken temporär auf der Festplatte speichern, um diese in Webseiten einzubauen.
Somit würde ich dann auf die SWINGAction verzichten. Richtig?


----------



## SlaterB (29. Apr 2009)

rischtisch


----------



## wuchermann (29. Apr 2009)

Wunderbar!

Vielen Dank und schönen Gruß,
Wucher


----------

